# Stephen Kings The Shining on DVD



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Straight from Amazon, The tv miniseries will be released on DVD by WB on January 7 next year. While I do think the original Shining was much better I will pick this up as I'm a big SK movie fan. Amazon is taking preorders now.

I'm shocked it will be released in widescreen as it was a made for tv movie, no word on the audio. I'm hoping for 5.1, but I have a feeling it might be 2.0.


----------

